

Rate this screencast of our startup - A student collaboration tool on Facebook - jmathai
http://screenr.com/IpA

======
jmathai
This is a screencast of our student collaboration tool. It's in beta right now
and the first phase is built as a Facebook application.

It's a way for students to meet and collaborate with students in their
classes, exchange notes and set up study groups. Professors can join and
communicate with their students on Facebook without requiring them to be
"friended". Both the students and professors maintain their privacy.

This is phase 1 of about 100 :)

